
Show HN: Find developers for your startup nearby - rukshn
https://trylime.com/#
======
Paulods
Did you get permission from the owners of the images you used on your landing
page?

Seems like most of them came from a quick look on dribble and if so thats
really not ok specially when your trying to create a platform for people to
get paid for work.

~~~
rukshn
The cover image was taken from a public domain. Yes we'll give attribution to
the other graphics. Thanks for mentioning :)

------
pavornyoh
Good idea. Just signed up.

~~~
rukshn
Thanks spread the word :) we're almost there

